# Just a lil secret



## cjhays (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh my goodness I was blending and found Lemongrass and Rose to smell amazing.  Just FYI .5 to .5   Very nice.


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey, I bet that smells like the rose scented geranium plant.  I love that!  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for posting. Which rose fo did you use?


----------



## honor435 (Sep 28, 2010)

i have a real rose eo, it was $40 for 2 mls, and I dont like it, but maybe with lemongrass!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 28, 2010)

Kim!   

Good to see you! I haven't seen you on the forum for awhile. I also have 3 pms to you still in my outbox. Is your inbox full?


----------



## kylie_au (Jul 7, 2014)

I am not a fan of Rose at all, but rose lemongrass sounds great. 
i also dont like lavender soap or lotion, though i make it for sale. people think i'm a crazy person.


----------

